# Backyard putting green



## Matej93 (4 mo ago)

Hello everyone!
I seeded my putting green (agrostis stolonifera) on 22 of avgust and till now it's looking like this.



It seems that I have some fungus problems, because the grass turns brown and dies. I spray down Signum and I think it didn't help a lot. Does anyone know what a problem is? I cut it down to 10mm every 2 days.


----------



## Matej93 (4 mo ago)

If anyone know what this disease is and how to treat it. Or it’s just drought problem, because of sand.


----------



## Matej93 (4 mo ago)

It's been raining for 2 days now, and I think putting green looks better. Also, night temperatures are below 10 degress.


----------



## Matej93 (4 mo ago)

I overseed putting green 3 days ago and I think it's doing nicely.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Looks like you were able to start getting enough water on it. During establishment you need to make sure you have enough water. Are you planning on putting on this? This document was really helpful fore me. Bentgrass Putting Green Establishment This article talks about having your initial cutting height set to 1/4in (6.35mm). Read the section on the initial mowing operation.


----------



## Matej93 (4 mo ago)

livt0ride said:


> Looks like you were able to start getting enough water on it. During establishment you need to make sure you have enough water. Are you planning on putting on this? This document was really helpful fore me. Bentgrass Putting Green Establishment This article talks about having your initial cutting height set to 1/4in (6.35mm). Read the section on the initial mowing operation.


Sure i am looking forward putting on it. Thanks for link🙂
I am currently mowing with swardman edwin on 10mm.
Today i also fertilized with special 18-3-18+ S nutri DG fertilizer for putting greens.


----------



## Matej93 (4 mo ago)

Do you @livt0ride know why some grass blades turn yellow, it seems like discoloration.


----------



## Matej93 (4 mo ago)

Some areas are good.


----------



## Matej93 (4 mo ago)

Putting green is doing better and better. Fertilizer was actually helpful.


----------



## Matej93 (4 mo ago)




----------



## Matej93 (4 mo ago)

Mowing every other day. Its almost all covered. Hope there will be some sunny days till winter.


----------



## Matej93 (4 mo ago)

Weather here is still warm, 21C through day. Green looks great. Stil mowing on 8-9mm.


----------



## Ben4Birdies (12 mo ago)

Great progress you’ve got going on! Looks like you almost have full coverage 👍


----------



## Matej93 (4 mo ago)

Thanks! I am very excited and can’t wait for spring 😛


----------

